# Wheel Question



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am working on a '65 restomod and don't need the wheels that came with the body. I have a guy interested but no idea what they are worth. Any suggestions on price range would be appreciated. Generally, do folks use craigslist/ebay to sell old parts? or is the "for sale" on this forum fairly active? I am getting to the point I need to start clearing out some of the stuff I will not be reusing. Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Usually used unrestored Rally II's go for around $200 a set. maybe less, maybe more. If the tires are ok, maybe a little more. They're worth what you can sell them for. Put them for sale here or Craigslist and they'll sell. They are popular for good reason.


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

Are they 14 inch? I recently paid $175 for 4 unrestored Rally II's with trim rings in excellent condition but missing center caps. The problem is that tire selection for 14 inch rims is very limited. The guy I bought mine from was selling them for that particular reason. I wanted 14 inch rally II's because that is what came on the car and I am trying to stay close to original as possible. The trick in selling them is finding the person that has a need for them but Craigslist would be a great start. If they are 15 inch you will find yourself with a larger market and probably be able to sell them for more quicker. Just my 2 cents.


----------

